# شحن الثلاجة بالفريون بواسطة جداول الضغط



## اديب اديب (10 يناير 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
اخواني الكرام
اتمنى على الاخوة الذين يجيدون شحن الثلاجة بواسطة جداول الضغط ان يتحفونا بما لديهم من معلومات حول هذه الطريقة كما ان الموضوع مفتوح لشرح اي طريق شحن اخرى لكن واحبذا التركيز على طريقة الجداول مع ذكر ادواتها المطلوبه.....
شاكرا لكم حسن تعاونكم


----------



## رائد حمامرة (10 يناير 2011)

*مقدمة منقولة*

فى نظام التبريد نحن نلاحظ ان مركب التبريد فى حالتبن مختلفتين الحالة السائلة والحالة البخارية او الغازية .وخلال دائرة التبريد فأن مركب التبريد يتحول من حالة الى اخرى لذلك فأن خواص كلا من الحالة السائلة او الغازية يجب ان تعرف لفهم اكثر لدائرة التبريد . لذلك يعتبر منحنى الضغط والانثالبى من الادوات المهمة لفنى التبريد والتى تساعده على اتمام عمله بنجاح .
ان منحنى الضغط والانثالبى يمكن ان يستخدم لتحليل دائرة التبريد بالانضغاط وتحديد حالة مركب التبريد عند آى نقطة بالدائرة .
كذلك يمكن من خلالها حساب الاتى :
1- نسبة الانضغاط.
2- الحرارة الكامنة.
3- تأثير التبريد الفعال.
4- حرارة الانضغاط.
5- كمية تدفق مركب التبريد.
6- ازاحة الضاغط لكل طن.
7- قدرة الضاغط لكل طن.
8- حرارة المكثف.
9- تأثير التبريد الدونى ( subcooling) لسائل مركب التبريدبالمكثف.
10- تأثير تحميص الغاز (superheating ) لغاز مركب التبريد بالمبخر.
11- تاثير حجم غاز مركب التبريد.
12- تأثير انخفاض وارتفاع ضغط الطرد.
13- تأثير انخفاض وارتفاع ضغط السحب.


نقره لتكبير أو تصغير الصورة ونقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة بحجمها الطبيعي

الجزء الاول:

والان نبدأ برحلة داخل المنحنى تبدأ من نقطة دخول مركب التبريد الى المبخر .
1- المبخر EVAPORATOR

الدائرة معنا لفريون R22 فعند دخول مركب التبريد الى المبخر يكون ضغطه 85 رطل/بوصة2 مطلق ودرجةحرارته 2ر41 درجة ف وهو مخلوط سائل وبخار والغالبية سائل .
بالرجوع الى شكل رقم (1) يدخل المخلوط الى المبخر عند نقطة (A) حيث بغلى السائل نتيجة الانخفاض المفاجئ فى الضغط ويتحول الى غاز ثم غاز محمص يسحب بواسطة الضاغط عند النقطة (C) .
ان التغير فى الانثالبى من A الى C يحدث داخل المبخر ويسمى تأثير التبريد الفعال REFRIGERATION EFFECT NET
وهى كمية الحرارة التى يمتصها كل رطل من مركب التبريد يمر بالمبخر .
ان الضاغط مصمم لضغط الغاز فقط .ان سائل التبريد يمكن ان يسبب تلفا بالضاغط .
فى بعض نظم التبريد فأن بعض الحرارة تضاف الى البخار المشبع حتى يكون غاز محمص خالى من اى سائل( اضافة مبدل حرارى بين خط السائل وخط الراجع مثلا) .وبذلك نحمى الضاغط من رجوع السائل اليه .
وتعتبر المسافة من B الى C هى حرارة التحميص SUPERHEAT . راجع شكل رقم 2
وعموما اعلى من درجة التشبع بحوالى من 8 الى 12 درجة ف
وفى مثالنا يكون غاز مركب التبريد تم تحميصه 10 درجات .


نقره لتكبير أو تصغير الصورة ونقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة بحجمها الطبيعي

نقره لتكبير أو تصغير الصورة ونقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة بحجمها الطبيعي

الجزء الثانى:

2- الضاغط COMPRESSOR

أن الضاعط يسحب الغاز المحمص ذو الضغط المنخفض والحرارة المنخفضة نسبيا عند النقطة C ويضغطه الى D ( راجع الشكل رقم 3 ) بضغط عالى ودرجة حرارة عالية ايضا تكفى لطرد الحرارة من مركب التبريد الى آى وسيط آخر ( هواء- ماء – الاثنين معا ) .

حرارة الانضغاط :

عندما يطرد غاز مركب التبريد من الضاغط تكون درجة حرارته اعلى من درجة حرارة تشبعه (غليانه) .
ان زيادة الانثالبى من C الى D بسبب الحرارة المضافة من الضاغط تسمى حرارة الانضغاط
HEAT OF COMPRESSON .
وفى مثالنا فأن غاز مركب التبريد يترك الضاغط عند 280 رطل /بوصة 2 مطلق و 5ر191 درجة ف
وعند هذا الضغط العالى فأن درجة حرارة التشبع المقابلة تكون 5ر121 درجة ف اذن ان غاز مركب التبريد يترك الضاغط 70 درجة ف اعلى من درجة حرارة تشبعه .
وهذا الغاز ذو الضغط العالى ينتقل الى المكثف .(راجع شكل رقم 4)

نقره لتكبير أو تصغير الصورة ونقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة بحجمها الطبيعي

نقره لتكبير أو تصغير الصورة ونقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة بحجمها الطبيعي

الجزء الثالث

3- المكــــــــــثف : CONDENSER
_

هناك ثلاث مناطق لرحلة مركب التبريد داخل المكثف (راجع الشكل رقم 5 ).

1- منطقة ازالة التحميص : فأن الحرارة تنتقل من الغاز ذو الضغط العالى نقطة D الى الهواء البارد المحيط ويقل الانثالبى لغاز مركب التبريد بسبب طرد حرارة التحميص عند النقطة E وتقع على خط البخار المشبع حيث درجة تشبعة 5ر121 درجة ف .


2- الحرارة الكامنة للتكاثف :وهى المحصورة بين خطى البخار المشبع الى اليمين والسائل المشبع جهة اليسار النقطة E الى F وهذه هى الحرارة الكامنة للتكاثف تحت ضغط ثابت 280 رطل/بوصة2 مطلق ودرجة حرارة 5ر121 درجة ف .

3- منطقة التبريد الدونى : اذابرد السائل المشبع درجات قليلة اقل من درجة تشبعه يطلق علية سائل مبرد دونيا . وفى مثالنا برد السائل المشبع عند نقطة F ودرجة حرارة 5ر121 درجة ف الى النقطة G واصبحت درجة حرارته 110 درجة ف . وتصبح المسافة F G هى عملية التبريد الدونى ((subcooling .

وبذلك يكون السائل قد تم تبريده دونيا 5ر11 درجة ف .
وهذا التبريد الدونى يساعد بطريقة فعاله على منع ظاهرة انتشار السائل FLASH GAS والتى تقلل من كفائة النظام .
ثم ينتقل السائل المبرد الى وحدة التحكم فى سائل مركب التبريد .( انبوب شعرى – صمام انتشار .....الخ )


الجزء الرابع


4- وحدة التحكم فى تدفق مركب التبريد

ان الوظيفة الاولى لوحدة التحكم هى هبوط الضغط العالى الى ضغط المبخر المنخفض كذلك السماح بكمية مناسبة من سائل التبريد مركب التبريد التى يستطيع المبخر ان يستوعبها ينجح فى تبخيرها .
وهذا الضغط المنخفض يكون مركب التبريد داخل منطقة التشبع وهو مخلوط من السائل والبخار .
ان سائل مركب التبريد ذو الضغط العالى عند نقطة G يمر الى وحدة التحكم مسببا هبوط بالضغط الى نقطة A .شكل رقم 6
وعندما يكون درجة حرارة مركب التبريد اعلى من درجة تشبعه فهذا يسبب غليان جزء بسيط من مركب التبريد السائل مبردا الجزء الباقى الى درجة حرارة المبخر (اى ان ليس كل الحرارة الكامنة للتبخر يستفاد منها فى المبخر ولكن جزء صغير يضيع لتبيريد السائل الى درجة حرارة المبخر).
ويلاحظ اثناء عملية الانتشار يكون الانثالبى ثابت بدون تغيير وهو الخط الرا سى G A.
ان درجة الحرارة لسائل التبريد الداخل الى وحدة التحكم عند G تكون 110 درجة ف وضغطه يكون 280 رطل /البوصة2 مطلق .
الانثالبى للسائل عند هذه النقطة يساوى 4ر42 وح ب/رطل .
ويترك السائل وحدة التحكم عند A حيث ضغط المبخر 85 رطل/البوصة 2 مطلق ودرجة حرارة 2ر41 درجة ف وعند هذا الضغط يكون الانثالبى للبخار المشبع 2ر108 وح ب /رطل
ولان النثالبى ثابت فأن مخلوط السائل والبخار الخارج من وحدة التحكم يجب ان يكون نفس الانثالبى الداخل الى وحدة التحكم . راجع شكل رقم 7
ويمكن حساب نسبة السائل الى البخار بالمعادلة الاتية:

النسبة المئوية للبخار عند نقطة A = (انثالبى عند A - انثالبى السائل المشبع ) مقسوم على (انثالبى بخار مشبع - انثالبى سائل مشبع )

وفى مثالنا النسبة المئوية للبخار = ( 4ر42 – 8ر21 ) ÷ ( 2ر108 – 8ر21 )
= 8ر23 %

وعلى ذلك تكون نسبة السائل = 2ر 76 %


وهذا المخلوط المبرد يتجة الى المبخر عند نقطة A لتكرار الدورة

الجزء الثانى :تحليل دائرة التبريد

ان منحنى الضغط والانثالبى يمكن ان يستخدم لتحليل دائرة التبريد بالانضغاط وتحديد حالة مركب التبريد عند آى نقطة بالدائرة .
كذلك يمكن من خلالها حساب الاتى :
1- نسبة الانضغاط.
2- الحرارة الكامنة.
3- تأثير التبريد الفعال.
4- حرارة الانضغاط.
5- كمية تدفق مركب التبريد.
6- ازاحة الضاغط لكل طن.
7- قدرة الضاغط لكل طن.
8- حرارة المكثف.
9- تأثير التبريد الدونى ( subcooling) لسائل مركب التبريدبالمكثف.
10- تأثير تحميص الغاز (superheating ) لغاز مركب التبريد بالمبخر.
11- تاثير حجم غاز مركب التبريد.
12- تأثير انخفاض وارتفاع ضغط الطرد.
13- تأثير انخفاض وارتفاع ضغط السحب.

- نسبة الانضغاط:

هى نسبة قسمة ضغط الطرد المطلق على ضغط السحب المطلق

الضغط المطلق = الضغط المقاس + 7ر 14

اذن نسبة الانضغاط = 280÷ 85 = 3ر3
__________________

2-الحرارة الكامنة.

هى كمية الحرارة الممتصة خلال المبخر من مرور رطل واحد من الفريون .

الحرارة الكامنة خلال المبخر = ha1 -hb
الحرارة الكامنة خلال المبخر = 2ر 108 - 8ر 21 = 4ر86 و ح ب/ رطل
__________________

3 - تأثير التبريد الفعال:

لما كان جزء من سائل التبريد يستخدم لتبريد الجزء الباقى الى درجة حرارة المبخر . فأن ليس كل الحرارة الكامنة يستفاد منها فى المبخر .
فلن يستفاد من المسافة كلها A1-B
ولكن تنقص المسافة A1 -A2 من الحرارة الكامنة
ويصبح تأثير التبريد الفعال = A2 - HB فقط
ويكون تأثير التبريدالفعال = HA2 - HB

تأثير التبريدالفعال = 2ر108 - 45 = 2ر63 و ح ب / رطل

وتستخدم 4ر86 - 2ر63 = 2ر23 و ح ب /رطل لتبريد باقى كمية السائل لدرجة حرارة المبخر .
4- حرارة الانضغاط :

هى كمية الحرارة التى يضبفها الضاغط الى الغاز على هيئة شغل مبذول (WD ) لرفع ضغطه ودرجة حرارته .

حرارة الانضغاط = انثالبى الغاز الخارج من الضاغط - انثالبى الغاز الداخل الى الضاغط
حرارة الانضغاط = HB- HD
حرارة الانضغاط = 119 - 2ر108 = 8ر10و ح ب / رطل
__________________


5 - معدل تدفق مركب التبريد:


وهو كمية مركب التبريد بالرطل والتى تمر خلال المبخر خلال فترة معينة .
ولما كان طن التبريد = 200 و ح ب /دقيقة
ولما كانا نحصل على 2ر63 و ح ب /رطل يمر خلال المبخر .

اذن يكون معدل التدفق = حمل التبريد / تأثير التبريد الصافى
يكون معدل التدفق = 200 / 2ر63 = 16ر3 رطل / دقيقة / طن
__________________

6- ازاحة الضاغط :

يمكن حساب حجم ازاحة الضاغط كل دقيقة
ان حاصل ضرب معدل التدفق رطل / دقيقة فى حجم الغاز بالقدم 3 / رطل
يعطينا ازاحة الضاغط النظرية .

ازاحة الضاغـــــــط = معدل التدفق رطل / دقيقة × حجم الغاز بالقدم 3 / رطل (عند النقطة B دخول الضاغط )

ازاحة الضاغـــــــط = 16ر3 × 65ر0 = 05ر2 قدم 3 / دقيقة

__________________


7- قدرة الضاغط :

يمكن من الخريطة حساب قدرة الضاغط لكل طن تبريد
لان كمية الحرارة المضافة للغاز اثناء عملية الانضغاط تعتبر شغل مبذول من الضاغط وتحسب ب و ح ب /رطل

قدرة الضاغط = حرارة الانضغاط لكل رطل × معدل التدفق فى الدقيقة
قدرة الضاغط = 8ر10 × 16ز3 = 13ر34 و ح ب / دقيقة / طن
__________________

8- الحرارة المطرودة خلال المكثف:


هى كمية الحرارة المطرودة خلال عملية تكثيف الغاز ذو الضغط العالى (280 رطل/ بوصة2 مطلق ) وتحويلة الى سائل .

وهناك حرارة ازالة التحميص D - E
والحرارة الكامنة للتكاثف E - F


حرارة المكثف = انثالبى الغاز الخارج من الضاغط نقطة D - انثالبى السائل المشبع نقطة E
حرارة المكثف = HE - HD
حرارة المكثف = 119 - 45 = 74 و ح ب / رطل
__________________


9 - تأثير التبريد الدونى للسائل :

التبريد الدونى ( SUBCOOLING ) هو تبريد سائل التبريد عدة درجات تحت درجة غليانه ( تشبعة ) وذلك بغرض زيادة معدل اداء النظام والتقليل من ظاهرة انتشار السائل بخط السائل ( FLASH GAS) وما يسببة من اضرار لأداء النظام .

وفى مثالنا فان السائل مبرد عند درجة تشبعة عند نقطة F فلو رسمنا خط افقى الى درجة 110 عند نقطة G وبذلك نكون قد بردنا السائل 5ر11 درجة ف تحت درجة غليانه .
ولو رسمنا خط رأسى من G فأنه يقابل خط المبخر عند نقطة A
وببذلك استفدنا المساحة A - A2 كحرارة كامنة اضافية تضاف لتأثير التبريد الفعال .

اذن التبريد الدونى للسائل من نقطة F الى النقطة G يزيد من معدل الاداء للنظام 

-------> http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5985_


----------



## اديب اديب (13 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا نطمع في المزيد من المعلومات


----------



## محسن يوسف (14 يناير 2011)

> والتقليل من ظاهرة انتشار السائل بخط السائل ( FLASH GAS) وما يسببة من اضرار لأداء النظام .



تعريف وميض الغاز FLASH gas 

ان تعبير وميض الغاز flash gas يستخدم للتعبير عن ان جزء من سائل التبريد اثناء مروره فى صمام التمدد يحدث له تبخير فجائى ويتحول الى بخار وفى اللحظه التى يتحول فيها الى بخار يحول كميه السائل الماره معه الى درجه حراره تبخيره وكميه الوميض هذه تعتمد على درجه حراره السائل القادم من خط السائل وكذلك ضغط المبخر والمشكله فى ذلك هو ان السعه المصمم عليها صمام التمدد تتناقص .


----------



## Ghanim10 (17 يناير 2011)

س/ ماهو معدل الذي يجب أن يكون عليه ولايتعداه كلا من :
مقدار التحميص super heat ؟
التبريد الدوني sub cooling ؟
مقدار ضغط الطرد الصحيح ؟


----------



## اديب اديب (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا لمروركم واهتمامكم


----------



## SAMEH7777 (12 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله لك


----------



## a.k. (7 أغسطس 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## fareada (5 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن اين هى المنحنيات التى تستشهد بها أثناء الشرح


----------

